# mk2 golf 2.0 tfsi (racer)



## skywalker38 (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi i´m michel schroder from Holland and i thought it would be great to share my project with you guys.Modifications on theoutside of the body are plusminus 1inch wider front and rear flares.All the welding i let do by Wilco from dutchbuild.com otherwise i would destroy the chassis so i leave this to the expert
The rest i let speak in the form of pictures
































(the master himself:laugh


----------



## skywalker38 (Aug 15, 2010)




----------



## slightly stoopid dub (Mar 5, 2006)

looking very nice.:thumbup:


----------



## skywalker38 (Aug 15, 2010)

thnx:thumbup:


----------



## Sutt (Jun 28, 1999)

Hup Holland Hup!!! 

Looking good. :thumbup:


----------



## dextervw (Sep 3, 2002)

Sweet! Can't wait to see progress on her!!


----------



## Mathew... (Feb 22, 2009)

Wow, very nice so far. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## skywalker38 (Aug 15, 2010)

Mathew... said:


> Wow, very nice so far. :thumbup::thumbup:


thanks guys i placed my project on the golf 2 jetta 2 thread there i have moar pics


----------

